# Will she ever grow into these ears?!



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

My gsd is the best dog ever but I’m worried I messed up her growth. I stopped with puppy food around 5 months or so (her father was 130 pounds so I wanted to slow her growth and I read it many times on this forum) and fed her Just food for dogs which is cooked chicken, rice, veggies etc. Supplements are included and we mix in extra things we cook as well. 

But she’s about 26-27 inches or so at the shoulders, and only 65 pounds. She’s ten months old and her ears look like they could fly a plane. The other dogs were fed puppy food and they’ve all grown into their ears and look normal! Did I mess up with switching from puppy food too early? Our vet says she’s absolutely perfect and her weight is fantastic. I’m fine with that but every other pup in her litter is so well proportioned!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Sometimes your dogs just end up with satellite dishes for ears, haha. My girl was the exact same as yours - hit the 60lb mark and 26” at the shoulder around the 6-7 month old mark. She’s still the same height, but now weighs 70lbs. I’m aiming to hit about 73-75lbs with her once we start conditioning more. 

But her ears will forever remain ginormous in comparison to her head... all the better to hear me get up, eat food, or selectively ignore my commands lol! I think it adds character and an adorableness to balance out those big ol’ scary shepherd faces


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm waiting for my dog to grow into his ears too, he had his fifth birthday in February.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

Femfa said:


> Sometimes your dogs just end up with satellite dishes for ears, haha. My girl was the exact same as yours - hit the 60lb mark and 26” at the shoulder around the 6-7 month old mark. She’s still the same height, but now weighs 70lbs. I’m aiming to hit about 73-75lbs with her once we start conditioning more.
> 
> But her ears will forever remain ginormous in comparison to her head... all the better to hear me get up, eat food, or selectively ignore my commands lol! I think it adds character and an adorableness to balance out those big ol’ scary shepherd faces


She’s gorgeous!!! I don’t think her ears are too big at all. Perfect size! 



Dunkirk said:


> I'm waiting for my dog to grow into his ears too, he had his fifth birthday in February.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

She looks perfect!!

I was wondering the same thing about mine. I don't think it's gonna happen...


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Femfa said:


> Sometimes your dogs just end up with satellite dishes for ears, haha. My girl was the exact same as yours - hit the 60lb mark and 26” at the shoulder around the 6-7 month old mark. She’s still the same height, but now weighs 70lbs. I’m aiming to hit about 73-75lbs with her once we start conditioning more.
> 
> But her ears will forever remain ginormous in comparison to her head... all the better to hear me get up, eat food, or selectively ignore my commands lol! I think it adds character and an adorableness to balance out those big ol’ scary shepherd faces


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Tasha's nick-name was Bat Lady...


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

When my dog is in the car, I have to check he's not sitting too close to either window before closing them. He's twice (in 5 years) had an ear tip caught when I've closed the windows. I've never had it happen with any other dog.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> When my dog is in the car, I have to check he's not sitting too close to either window before closing them. He's twice (in 5 years) had an ear tip caught when I've closed the windows. I've never had it happen with any other dog.


LOLOLOL!

I worry about this same thing. Luckily, it has not happened, yet.....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my late Gia, also a bi color (random anecdotal information) was 27” and 64lbs when i adopted her at 10 months.... her weight and adult appearance came on very gradually - hitting 80# at 3yrs. prior to that she was all legs and ears. as her head and neck broadened.... her ears became more proportionate and i remember thinking they almost ended up seeming small.

at the end of the day, they’re all unique and become who they become...and at their own pace.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> When my dog is in the car, I have to check he's not sitting too close to either window before closing them. He's twice (in 5 years) had an ear tip caught when I've closed the windows. I've never had it happen with any other dog.


LOL! I’m SO paranoid about this as well... Not me but a door did get almost closed on her ear once and it was horrifying! Not shut all the way but sooo terrifying 



Fodder said:


> my late Gia, also a bi color (random anecdotal information) was 27” and 64lbs when i adopted her at 10 months.... her weight and adult appearance came on very gradually - hitting 80# at 3yrs. prior to that she was all legs and ears. as her head and neck broadened.... her ears became more proportionate and i remember thinking they almost ended up seeming small.
> 
> at the end of the day, they’re all unique and become who they become...and at their own pace.


Wow she’s exactly like my dog! I really hope it goes that way for us. She is completely ears and legs!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my dogs HUGE ears. They're the best!


----------



## jwylie (Jun 17, 2019)

I was sure Jack would grown into his ears. 13 months old and those big ears still making me giggle.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww! His head should get broader and more masculine over the next year, and they will look more in proportion.


----------



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

Femfa, she is without a doubt one of the most beautiful pooches I've ever seen!


----------

